# My Australian SRI-V 1.4L Turbo Cruze 2011



## AusCruzer (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi ,

Just thought I would say Hello From "Australia"
This is My New Australian Built SRI-V Cruze 1.4L Turbo (Petrol) that I purchased 4 weeks ago.

Colour : Alto Grey 

SRI-V is the Sports Model in Australia and comes Standard with Body Kit ,Fogs,Leather Interior , Passive Entry and Start,10GB Built In Hard Drive,Sat Nav, 7" DVD Player,17" Wheels .

Current Mods:

LED Tail Lights
19" G2 Wheels 
Lowered Kings Springs 
Windows Tinted 
35W HID Headlights


Only Dissapointing Feature Holden Did not include was Bluetooth , this is an Accesories Option only Item and Cost around $750 to be Fitted 


Couple of Photo's


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Welcome aboard! That is one nice car with killer rims !


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

OK, I've been looking for SRi-V badges for awhile. If you plan on shaving the boot, please let me know, as I would love to take those off your hands, lol.


----------



## AusCruzer (Jun 18, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> Welcome aboard! That is one nice car with killer rims !


Thanks cruzeman, yes still not a great deal of rims for the Cruze in Australia yet due to the weird Stud pattern but these seem to fit the car nicely


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Where can I order those sriv emblems from? Thanks


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Ditto, been looking for awhile now...


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

aww those would look nice on our cars.

I have a project for the rear on my Cruze regarding some badge work. What I currently have is going to be all removed and swapped with something special. Pictures will be up when I get the products shipped to me. 

CHEVYCRUZE RS



boats4life said:


> Ditto, been looking for awhile now...


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

but I must say, LOVING that rear bumper this Cruze has! If I can get my hands on one of these for sure I will buy it and swap it with my current RS bumper.


----------



## AusCruzer (Jun 18, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Where can I order those sriv emblems from? Thanks


They are available from Holden Dealers here in Australia 

Here is one on Ebay Australia but does not show as ship outside of Australia , maybe check with them and if they dont should be able to get them from my Local Holden dealer for you and ship accross 









HOLDEN CRUZE 2011 SRI V BADGE CHROME RED V 95965366 | eBay


Just Checked with My Holden Dealer and available


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Can you get these for me and I will pay you for the emblem + shipping charges. Let me know if you can get them because another member is also very interested in this emblem. Let me know how much you can get the emblem for. 

Thanks,
CHEVYCRUZE RS


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i would buy one as well!!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> i would buy one as well!!


 
HeHe...."Group Buy"...if so, I'm in too.


----------



## Eightbelow (Mar 16, 2011)

I like those rims, very bold.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

AusCruzer said:


> They are available from Holden Dealers here in Australia
> 
> Here is one on Ebay Australia but does not show as ship outside of Australia , maybe check with them and if they dont should be able to get them from my Local Holden dealer for you and ship accross
> 
> ...


Hey folks,
Just checked the ebay listing and did a little clicking, they will ship to America, you just have to email for a quote (See below in RED):


Postage: We found 9 answer(s)

Has my item been sent Registered ??
*hawkesburyvalleyholden :* Only if you have specified and paid the extra for this request.

HAS MY ITEM BEEN SENT YET ?
*hawkesburyvalleyholden :* WE HAVE A MINIMUM 10 WORKING DAY PROCESSING POLICY REGARDLESS OF ITEM HAS BEEN SENT TO YOU INDICATOR...CHECK YOUR DATE OF PAYMENT CONFIRMATION.

HOW LONG IS THE PROCESSING PERIOD AFTER PAYMENT ??
*hawkesburyvalleyholden :* AS PER OUR SELLING POLICY UP TO 10 WORKING DAYS....

WHAT IS OUR ADDRESS FOR PICK UPS ??
*hawkesburyvalleyholden :* 18 MACQUARIE ST WINDSOR NSW 2756
02 45 60 40 45

IF MY ITEM HAS BEEN MARKED AS SENT HAS IT LEFT YET ??
*hawkesburyvalleyholden :* WHEN WE MARK THE ITEM AS SENT..IT WILL USUSALLY TAKE NO LONGER THAN 2-5 DAYS TO REACH YOU...AS WE DO NOT RUN OR CONTROL AUSTRALIA POST THIS IS ONLY A GUIDE.

WILL WE POST TO NEW ZEALAND ??
*hawkesburyvalleyholden :* YES WE DO THIS REGUARLY ...CONTACT US BY MESSAGE TO ARRANGE A QUOTE FOR POSTAGE.

DO WE POST TO EUROPE AND AMERICA ???
*hawkesburyvalleyholden :* YES WE DO....SEND US A MESSAGE TO ARRANGE A QUOTE FOR POSTAGE.

CAN WE DELIVER ??
*hawkesburyvalleyholden :* YES WE CAN GENERALLY OUTER SYDNEY METRO AND WESTRN SYDNEY NO PROBLEMS.

CAN I PICK UP MY ITEM IN PERSON ??
*hawkesburyvalleyholden :* YES YOU CAN MON-FRI 8.00 AM - 5.00 PM
SAT 8.00 AM - 12.00 PM


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have an inquiry in for a shipping quote and the availability of the 1.4LTi badge as well.....will post as soon as I hear back....


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

that badge will look great, so much for debadging!! I already have an email in to them as well.


----------



## AusCruzer (Jun 18, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Can you get these for me and I will pay you for the emblem + shipping charges. Let me know if you can get them because another member is also very interested in this emblem. Let me know how much you can get the emblem for.
> 
> Thanks,
> CHEVYCRUZE RS


No Problems , I will wait to see what gman19 finds out re shipping charges as he has enquired with Holden 




Eightbelow said:


> I like those rims, very bold.


Thanks for the comment  and they are nice and easy to clean , Just treated them with Nanolex Paint Sealant and Brake Pad Dust just washes of nice and easy 



gman19 said:


> I have an inquiry in for a shipping quote and the availability of the 1.4LTi badge as well.....will post as soon as I hear back....


Thanks for that 



cruzeman said:


> that badge will look great, so much for debadging!! I already have an email in to them as well.


haha I can see Hawkesbury Holden thinking " why are we getting all these enquires from America "


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

AusCruzer said:


> haha I can see Hawkesbury Holden thinking " why are we getting all these enquires from America "


Because we like to mod our Cruzes, lol. I'd definitely be in for a group buy of the SRi-V badge!


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## AusCruzer (Jun 18, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Because we like to mod our Cruzes, lol. I'd definitely be in for a group buy of the SRi-V badge!


Correct , my stock rims and tyres came off before the paint on tread of tyres has gone .


Noted on the SRI-V badge


----------



## Drewsiph87 (Feb 17, 2011)

I would love to be able to get that front bumper cover and lower grill insert!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

If we do a group buy for the SRI-V emblem we already have like 5 guys interested in this emblem, just throwing it out there. lol

If not ill just buy one off ebay and hopefully they ship to Canada

Let me know if you guys are interested in a group buy....

Thanks,
CHEVYCRUZE RS


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

AusCruzer said:


> No Problems , I will wait to see what gman19 finds out re shipping charges as he has enquired with Holden


It will probably be tomorrow before I get a reply...time zone differences!:th_coolio:

Although I did find this:

http://cgi.ebay.com/BADGE-HOLDEN-CR...orcycle_Parts_Accessories&hash=item2a1067bfff

which lists $12.50 AirPost from Australia to the U.S.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

Very cool. I really like the tail lights most. I see the trim around the windows is black too and not chrome.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Do you know if that front bumper, skirt and rear bumper kit is available for order from Holden and if it'll fit the Chevy? Might be some fitment issues with the grill, I think... But I would love that kit on mine, especially being OEM and not a sketchy aftermarket job! lol


----------



## AusCruzer (Jun 18, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> If we do a group buy for the SRI-V emblem we already have like 5 guys interested in this emblem, just throwing it out there. lol
> 
> If not ill just buy one off ebay and hopefully they ship to Canada
> 
> ...


If you want send me your shipping details via PM and will check on postage with Australia Post for you in the Morning (3am here at moment so cant check )



Crewz said:


> Very cool. I really like the tail lights most. I see the trim around the windows is black too and not chrome.


Thanks , Fitted the Tail lights on weekend and must say very impressed with Quality and fitment , to some it is not for them but me personally i think they highlight the back end of the car nicely .

Yes the SRI and SRI-V come with the Black Window Trim where as the CDX comes with Chrome along the bottom of windows 



boats4life said:


> Do you know if that front bumper, skirt and rear bumper kit is available for order from Holden and if it'll fit the Chevy? Might be some fitment issues with the grill, I think... But I would love that kit on mine, especially being OEM and not a sketchy aftermarket job! lol


Sorry not sure if it will fit the Chevy


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

So I like the black price on the back of your bumper I wonder if I could get one for mine here in the us. It looks great.


----------



## AusCruzer (Jun 18, 2011)

Kinmartin0789 said:


> So I like the black price on the back of your bumper I wonder if I could get one for mine here in the us. It looks great.


This Pic shows it a bit better


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

AusCruzer said:


> This Pic shows it a bit better


rub it in some more! i want that black piece. i wonder if i could get it. Do you think you could call your dealer and see how much just that part is if its a seperate piece available in case it got scratched and needed replacement i doubt they would replace whole bumper. if you find out and its not too bad i would love to buy it and put it on my cruze. i would have to cut the spot out on the ls bumper but worth it for sure!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

gman19 said:


> It will probably be tomorrow before I get a reply...time zone differences!:th_coolio:
> 
> Although I did find this:
> 
> ...


Haven't heard anything back yet. I imagine shipping via postal service shouldn't be too bad. I do order small items for our dogs from Australia, and shipping is usually about $8. This badge could be shipped in a similar package, and will have a similar weight.

It would be nice to get a quote though, would hate to get ripped on shipping by buying blindly.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

AusCruzer said:


> If you want send me your shipping details via PM and will check on postage with Australia Post for you in the Morning (3am here at moment so cant check )


 
Haven't heard back from the seller on ebay...PM sent.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I also emailed them the other day and have not heard anything back yet. I am on a mission for this badge as it will look great on the back of my cruze!!!


----------



## 619CRUZN (Jul 18, 2011)

u should take pics at night to see what it looks like with the lights.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

gman19 said:


> Haven't heard back from the seller on ebay...PM sent.


GREAT! 

I finally heard back from the seller. Shipping to my locale in the U.S. for the SRiV badge is a whopping $5 AUS.

I'll be ordering one.


----------



## AusCruzer (Jun 18, 2011)

gman19 said:


> GREAT!
> 
> I finally heard back from the seller. Shipping to my locale in the U.S. for the SRiV badge is a whopping $5 AUS.
> 
> I'll be ordering one.


 
Good to see they replied , have just sent you PM


----------



## AusCruzer (Jun 18, 2011)

Kinmartin0789 said:


> Do you think you could call your dealer and see how much just that part is if its a seperate piece available in case it got scratched and needed replacement i doubt they would replace whole bumper. if you find out and its not too bad i would love to buy it and put it on my cruze. i would have to cut the spot out on the ls bumper but worth it for sure!


I could get a price for you but Problem is that Australia Post will not send anything over 1.05metres long and this comes in at over 1.3Metres so it would have to be courier company and that could be mighty expensive


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Can you please send me the sellers ebay name or store name? 
Been looking all over for this thing lol

Cheers,

CHEVYCRUZE RS




gman19 said:


> GREAT!
> 
> I finally heard back from the seller. Shipping to my locale in the U.S. for the SRiV badge is a whopping $5 AUS.
> 
> I'll be ordering one.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180663861247&ssPageNam e=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180663861247&ssPageNam e=STRK:MEWAX:IT


Cruzeman beat me to it by 50 minutes!:not_worthy:


----------



## elemist (Jul 26, 2011)

G'day mate,

Where abouts did you get your Rim's from? and what specifically are they? i did a search for G2 rim's but there's a heap of them and i can't see any similar?

Cheers.
Troy


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

gman19 said:


> Cruzeman beat me to it by 50 minutes!:not_worthy:


 
just saw this post now. Sorry gman, I thought the guy was selling more then one???


----------



## AusCruzer (Jun 18, 2011)

elemist said:


> G'day mate,
> 
> Where abouts did you get your Rim's from? and what specifically are they? i did a search for G2 rim's but there's a heap of them and i can't see any similar?
> 
> ...


 
Purchased from Tech 9 tyres in Perth , they are the G2 178 by BSA Wheels here is a link to the Rims 

Products Close-Up

Cheers


----------



## elemist (Jul 26, 2011)

AusCruzer said:


> Purchased from Tech 9 tyres in Perth , they are the G2 178 by BSA Wheels here is a link to the Rims
> 
> Products Close-Up
> 
> Cheers


Cheers! How much did they set you back?


----------



## AusCruzer (Jun 18, 2011)

elemist said:


> Cheers! How much did they set you back?


 

Just under $3000 for Rims, Tyres and Lowered Springs


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

DO you happen to know if those tailights will fit an american cruze?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Props on the car! It's so clean and I love those rims.


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

Hey AusCruzer, car looks phat1!! Lemme ask you, what orange part around the front headlamp, is that a strip on the outside, or is actually inside, installed on all Holden Cruzes? How would I be able to obtain one like that for my Cruze. This is what I'm talking about, check the photo. Thanx!

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/atta...47570160-orange-inside-lens-hmmm-cruz-aus.jpg


----------



## chrissn89 (Feb 29, 2012)

Thats inside all of our series 2 Holden cruze headlights.



NuJerz2001 said:


> Hey AusCruzer, car looks phat1!! Lemme ask you, what orange part around the front headlamp, is that a strip on the outside, or is actually inside, installed on all Holden Cruzes? How would I be able to obtain one like that for my Cruze. This is what I'm talking about, check the photo. Thanx!
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/atta...47570160-orange-inside-lens-hmmm-cruz-aus.jpg


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

Yep, its just a reflector lens.


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

Its been interesting to read through this thread, and see what members like from other countries.
I so want a Chevrolet engine cover to replace my Holden one on the ECOTEC 1.4 ITI
Chrissn89 and I have been looking to see if Holden are able to import known part numbers from the US, but we had no joy..
I need to find a good Chevrolet dealer on the West Coast that will ship DownUnder to Aus..
I ended up getting my Sharksfin Ant from Canada, and very pleased with the look..


----------

